# How to learn very intuitively the H, U, Z permutations



## Autumn Variation (Mar 17, 2020)

It basically uses the same concept of simplifying algs:

H perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
=
U U2 U with M2s everywhere​


----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

Autumn Variation said:


> It basically uses the same concept of simplifying algs:
> 
> H perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
> =
> U U2 U with M2s everywhere​



This is how I learn algs, and I think most people. Just simplify it into patterns/triggers


----------



## newtonlkh (Jun 7, 2020)

Thamks for breaking down the alg into easier to memorize bits


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 7, 2020)

It seems like your audio and video aren’t quite synced up


----------



## mitja (Jun 7, 2020)

Skip to edge pair swaps for H and Z perm. U perm is a 3-style 4 mover with setup move.


----------

